# برنامج محاكة cnc ansoft_CNC_Simulator_v6_45_Multilang_BEAN



## ammar-kh (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا برنامج محاكة لمكائن ال cnc على التوررنت 
جحم الملف 108 ميجا فقط و فيه عدد كبير جدا و متنوع من المكناتcnc 









رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/243281695/2f90222a/Nanjing_Swansoft_CNC_Simulator.html

البرنامج رهيب جدا

ملاحظة: ممكن كتلوجات انجليزية "وليست اي لغة اخرى" لبعض المكنات الموجود داخل البرنامج
وشكرا جزيلا لكم
ارجوا ان تستفيدوا من البرنامج
:78:


----------



## ammar-kh (17 مارس 2010)

هذه هي المكنات الموجود في البرنامج


SSCNC NC system 
- FANUC 0MD 
- FANUC 0TD 
- FANUC 0IM 
- FANUC 0IT 
- FANUC 18IM 
- FANUC 18IT 
- SINUMRIK 801
- SINUMRIK 802SM 
- SINUMRIK 802ST 
- SINUMRIK 802DM 
- SINUMRIK 802DT 
- SINUMRIK 802Se/cM 
- SINUMRIK 802Se/cT 
- SINUMRIK 810/840DM 
- SINUMRIK 810/840DT 
- MITSUBISHI EZMotion-NC 60M 
- MITSUBISHI EZMotion-NC 60T
- MITSUBISHI EZMotion-NC 68M
- MITSUBISHI EZMotion-NC 68T
- HNC-21M 
- HNC-21T 
- KND100M 
- KND100T
- KND1000M
- KND1000T
- KND1TB
- DASEN3IM
- DASEN3IT
- GSK928TC
- GSK980T
- GSK990M
- GSK928TA
- GSK928MA
- WA-310/320IM
- WA-310/320IT
- WA-31/21M
- WA-31T
- WA-21T
- HAAS VF
- FAGOR 8055M
- FAGOR 8055T
- PA8000M
- PA8000T
- GREAT 150IM
- GREAT 150IT 
- RENHE 32T/5
- SKY2003N


----------



## ammar-kh (17 مارس 2010)

ارجو حذف الموضوع المكرر
شكرا


----------



## حمدى 12 (17 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااا لك ياخى ammar-kh بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (23 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم الموقع محجوب لو كان رفعة على موقع اخر كان افضل وشكرة


----------



## korzaty (6 مايو 2010)

_ياريت برنامج fanuc 21_


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 

شكرا لك


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 مايو 2010)

*. وشكرا لك على جهودك*


----------



## رومنس فلسطين (9 مايو 2010)

ارابط مو شغال اخي


----------



## mohamed-x (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير .. وان واجه احدهم مشكله فى التصطيب فعليه فك ضغط الملفات واحد تلو الاخر جميعهم داخل فولدر واحد والقيام بفك الضغط مره اخرى للملفات التى تكونت بالفولدر وسيجد بعدها ملف الاى اكس اى والباتش .. 
لاننى حقيقتا ارتبكت عند التصطيب الى ان حلت المشكله ومره اخرى شكرا عمار علىالبرنامج الرائع


----------



## im alive (18 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ELGAMAL (18 مايو 2010)

*ارابط مو شغال اخي مشكورا"
*


----------



## himgad (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## petermoses (29 مارس 2013)

programming is not open at media fire


----------

